# Smartest dog ever.



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

This may seem like I'm bragging. I am not the bragging type. But Baron has changed me.
I have owned two dogs before Baron. Both were GSD mixed. This time we hunted down a pure Shepherd. It has been amazing, so far. Easily the smartest dog I've ever trained/ grown up with.
He is thirteen weeks old today. Here are the things he can do, on command. Come, sit, shake a paw,(either paw), lay down, stay, leave it, drop it, crawl,(crawl is not perfect, yet), and just started working on spin. It is so amazing to watch. 
Also, he needed very little instruction to heel. He is almost perfect at it. Occasionally, on the way home he will pull. So I stop and turn around, until he heels. 
Here's my favorite thing. We picked a six foot by ten foot section on the lawn for his bathroom. That's the only spot he will use now. (Except on walks) I look at him, and say wanna go pee/poo. He then walks around a bit, and does it. I love it.
Sorry for the long post. But we are very happy with/for Baron.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's not bragging when you can do it. sounds like you're
a good trainer.



RiverDan said:


> >>>> This may seem like I'm bragging. <<<<
> 
> I am not the bragging type. But Baron has changed me.
> I have owned two dogs before Baron. Both were GSD mixed. This time we hunted down a pure Shepherd. It has been amazing, so far. Easily the smartest dog I've ever trained/ grown up with.
> ...


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

We would love to take all the credit. Truth be told. It's Baron. He does things automatically. Example. When we sit down for dinner. He goes and lays down on the front mat. Or, if he wants/ needs to go outside. He sits at the front door and stares at the handle. It's incredible.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That is just super! What a well behaved pup!


----------

